# CFLAGS en AMD A10-4600m

## El_Napoli

Hola, soy nuevo en este foro, sin embargo no soy nuevo con linux, he trabajado con hartas distros, y ahora me dio ganas de instalar Gentoo,

he leido hartos tutoriales y me he cuturizado en este foro, Realmente es muy bueno. 

Bueno, les presento mi problema.

Al momento de instalar hay que configurar el make.conf y  hay que setear los flags necesarios para los procesadores. Mi procesador es un AMD A10-4600m,

y leyendo en http://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/Safe_CFLAGS#AMD sale que la configuración para un A4/A6/A8-XXXX / XXXXM 

es 

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-O2 -march=amdfam10 -mcx16 -mpopcnt -pipe"

CXXFLAGS="${CFLAGS}

Sin embargo mi procesador no es ninguno de los que mencionan ahí, ahora queria saber si esos flags serán compatibles con mi procesador.

Desde ya muchas gracias por su tiempo 

saludos 

PD: leí el patron para inicir un nuevo tema pero no estoy seguro si realmente lo estoy siguiento.

----------

## John R. Graham

Moved from Installing Gentoo to Spanish where it will hopefully get more attention.

El_Napoli, welcome to Gentoo.  :Smile: 

- John

----------

## El_Napoli

gracias,

pues les cuento les puse esos flags en el make.conf y no sé si sera ese el problema pero al momento de compilar el kernel (genkernel all)

esta en la operacion cuando de la nada me apaga el PC.

Si a alguien le ha pasado eso porfavor ayudenme, quiero gentoo =)!

desde ya muchas gracias

----------

## gringo

por los cflags si no te quieres romper la cabeza simplemente usa CFLAGS="-march=native -O2 -pipe" y trata de usar dentro de lo posible la última versión del gcc disponible.

si el cacharro se apaga al compilar puede ser debido a una falta de refrigeración.

saluetes y bienvenido !

----------

## i92guboj

Tal y como dice gringo, hoy día no es necesario preocuparse demasiado por las CFLAGS, a no ser que estés usando compilación cruzada de algún tipo (por ejemplo si vas a compilar binarios para otra máquina con otro micro distinto en la máquina que nos ocupa.

Por norma general, -march=native es todo lo que necesitas para sacar todo el rendimiento de tu cpu. Tener el compilador actualizado es el segundo requisito, sobre todo si tu cpu es muy nueva.

En cuanto a lo de los apagones, si tu máquina se apaga completamente de forma forzosa mientras estás compilando, con una seguridad de prácticamente el 100%, la causa va a ser el sobrecalentamiento. Es un problema que puede pasar años disimulado en otros sistema operativos, pero que da la cara rápidamente en Gentoo, ya que la compilación es una de las tareas más pesadas que se pueden realizar en un pc, tanto a nivel de cpu como de ram y E/S.

Existen paquetes como gkrellm, mbmon, lm_sensors, etc, que te permitirán monitorizar de una forma u otra la temperatura de tu cpu y tu placa base. Si el problema surge durante la instalación de Gentoo, quizás te convenga más usar otro livecd distinto del de Gentoo que tenga una de estas utilidades y que pueda reconocer tus sensores. Se puede usar cualquier livecd para instalar Gentoo. Tan solo es cuestión de seguir el manual de instalación. El medio de arranque no es importante, siempre que sea más o menos reciente.

Usualmente los problemas de temperatura se solucionan quitando el disipador de la cpu, haciendo un poco de limpieza y colocando nueva masilla térmica entre ambos. Hay que asegurarse de que el ventilador no está roto y sigue girando, y por supuesto también conviene comprobar que el disipador bajo el ventilador no está obstruído con polvo y pelusa. También asegúrate de que está bien sujeto. Hay disipadores que por la naturaleza de sus anclajes pueden requerir de un cambio (por ejemplo los que se montaban sobre los core2 en socket 775, que van cogidos con pivotes de plástico que se tuercen y dejan de ser útiles a partir de cierto punto).

----------

## brutico

Hola, yo soy nuevo. Segun este comando 'gcc -march=native -E -v - </dev/null 2>&1 | grep cc1' me devuelve esto:

```
 /usr/libexec/gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/4.7.3/cc1 -E -quiet -v - -march=bdver2 -mcx16 -msahf -mno-movbe -maes -mpclmul -mpopcnt -mabm -mlwp -mfma -mfma4 -mxop -mbmi -mno-bmi2 -mtbm -mavx -mno-avx2 -msse4.2 -msse4.1 -mlzcnt -mno-rdrnd -mf16c -mno-fsgsbase --param l1-cache-size=16 --param l1-cache-line-size=64 --param l2-cache-size=2048 -mtune=bdver2
```

Que tendría que poner exactamente?

----------

## gringo

si no tienes intención de usar distcc o cualquier otro programa de compilación distribuída te digo lo mismo que mencioné arriba, usa CFLAGS="-march=native -O2 -pipe".

si quieres usar lo que te escupe gcc simplemente añade -O2 y -pipe, quedando algo como :

```
-O2 -pipe -march=bdver2 -mcx16 -msahf -mno-movbe -maes -mpclmul -mpopcnt -mabm -mlwp -mfma -mfma4 -mxop -mbmi -mno-bmi2 -mtbm -mavx -mno-avx2 -msse4.2 -msse4.1 -mlzcnt -mno-rdrnd -mf16c -mno-fsgsbase --param l1-cache-size=16 --param l1-cache-line-size=64 --param l2-cache-size=2048 -mtune=bdver2
```

tanto lo primero como lo segundo son en la práctica idénticos.

saluetes

----------

## brutico

Al final deje -march=bdver2 -02 -pipe por si pongo native no me error a compilar cualquier ebuild  :Question: 

----------

## gringo

y que error te suelta ?

saluetes

----------

